# DIY Canopy 72 Gallon Bow



## joeeey

Hello all,
I would just like to add my contribution to the forum. A friend of mine who is an awesome carpenter built this canopy for me with my design ideas. I can explain step by step how it was done. This is something that a handy DIY'er can handle. This is the material we used screws, 3/4" sheet of pine, 1 X 8 (2) 8', 1 sheet of 1/4" birch, 1" X 2" 8', 48" piano hinge, wood glue, knob, paint or stain.

This took just about a complete afternoon to build. The power tools we used were a table saw, Jig saw, cordless drill and that's about it. 



The First thing that is to be done is create a cardboard template of the outside shape of the tank











now place the template you made on the sheet of 3/4" Pine. Add to each side 3/4" and 1/4" to the front. Use the 8' 1 X 8 and cut out the sides and the back. cut the front edges on an angle to match the curve of the tank. After you cut out the rear portion make sure you cut out space for your hoses and etc.











OK now you need to make a jig template for the small blocks of wood that will suspend the canopy to your tank. I used 2" pieces cut from the 1" X 2". see the photo where I placed them on the sides and rear.



















Now place what you created over you tank and check your fitment











Now you will make the front. You will take the sheet of 1/4" birch and cut it 8" from one end to the other (using the 8' length). After you cut the birch then take the cut piece and line it up to one end of your tank. You will need help with this step, have a helper hold on side while you align the front and other side. Mark where to cut on the other end. Make you cut then secure it to the tank.












I opted to add slotted wood panel over my sides and front to match the bottom stand. If you are going to add this then make sure you add to the cut of the top for the additional space that would be needed. Mine was 1/4". So the space I had added to the sides was 1" (3/4" for the side and 1/4" for the panel) and front was 1/2" (1/4" for the birch and 1/4" for the slotted wood panel) additional, other wise you slotted panel will stick out (not kewl). We used a trim nail gun to secure the slotted panel to the canopy and also use it to secure the 2" blocks to the front bowed portion. Make sure you put alot of glue between 1/4" birch and the 1/4" slotted wood. After it is secured then clamp them together until they dry.




























Now that you have the canopy shape completed you can cut the opening on the top. Make sure you leave space for the piano hinge. Mount the hinge to the top.












Make sure you use wood glue on all mating pieces. I used wood putty to fill all holes, then sanded. I used Flat black paint with a roller and brush so I can match the color of the lower stand.




























I will post some more photos after I have everything setup. Thanks and enjoy


----------



## TheOldSalt

Awesome job. Nice!


----------



## aspects

nice simple DIY job.


----------



## gil_ong

oh nice.

and here i am procrastinating over building myself a hood for a 20-gal.


----------

